# Time to give the cafetiere a well earned rest



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just ordered an Aeropress after reading lots of good things about them. What put me off, initially, was whether the paper filters affect the taste. When I last used a filter drip system, many moons ago, there were concerns that paper filters used chlorine bleached paper, I recall, and this adversely affecting the extraction. Can't find anywhere whether the Aeropress filters use chlorine bleached paper. Then I saw that Hasbean and Cream Supplies offer a choice of stainless steel filters - coarse and fine so I decided to go for a fine one to give it a try and compare to the supplied paper ones. The blurb said that it gives a sweeter extraction. Would be interested to hear from other forum members on their experience of using a fine stainless steel filter over the paper one.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The fine filter is better than the original (coarse)

An improvement over paper in both taste and process (rinse and repeat)

You'll love it. But please do some side by side taste comparisons. Some coffee tastes better via a cafetiere


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> The fine filter is better than the original (coarse)
> 
> An improvement over paper in both taste and process (rinse and repeat)
> 
> You'll love it. But please do some side by side taste comparisons. Some coffee tastes better via a cafetiere


Have also considered the able fine disk, but i've heard its very fragile, and can block easily.

So far this has put me off buying one...

Glenn - Do you think these are still issues?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nope, not if you have a decent grinder that doesn't throw loads of fines.

Love my Fine DISK


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Have also considered the able fine disk, but i've heard its very fragile, and can block easily.
> 
> So far this has put me off buying one...


It's the Able fine disk, I've ordered from Cream Supplies along with the Aeropress. Thanks for the thumbs up on the fine one, Glenn - very reassuring. CS warn that the fine filter is a third the thickness of the coarse one and, consequently, needs more careful handling. I will try the paper filters but, personally, I don't like the idea of paper filters if they are made using chlorine to bleach the paper white. Surely, this can't be good for the extraction.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> It's the Able fine disk, I've ordered from Cream Supplies along with the Aeropress. Thanks for the thumbs up on the fine one, Glenn - very reassuring. CS warn that the fine filter is a third the thickness of the coarse one and, consequently, needs more careful handling. I will try the paper filters but, personally, I don't like the idea of paper filters if they are made using chlorine to bleach the paper white. Surely, this can't be good for the extraction.


Some people have complained about the "paper taste" of aeropress filters..

Personally, if you give them a good pre-soak, I don't taste it...

I believe the fine disk will allow more of the oils to come through in the cup - not trapped in the paper (i may be wrong however).

If there actually is some taste in the paper, this would certainly be removed also.


----------

